# The car hit my door car



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi! Can u give me some suggestions or recommendation of what to do in my case. I parked the car and turn on the emergency lights. Then the pax crossed the street and opened the door. Unfortunately, another from behind me (she was at the same lane with me) want to drive around. The pax is still not get in the car completely yet, she was going to sit and closed the door. Then this car drove around and hit my door car when the pax going to close the door. Who will responsible for this case? What and How could I do?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The other car is responsible. If their insurance doesn't pay out, then sue the driver.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The other car is responsible. If their insurance doesn't pay out, then sue the driver.


How do you know that??? Do you have any proves??? I just wanna make sure. Sorry about asking u those question


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

P


Don tran said:


> How do you know that??? Do you have any proves??? I just wanna make sure. Sorry about asking u those question


did you have police come out file report? I agree other cars fault file on their insurance.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Because you were stopped with hazards on. Pretty difficult for you to be at fault. Only way you may run into trouble is if were stopped smack in the middle of a driving lane...but even then, hazards on. Nonetheless, report the incident to Uber in case.

Also, no need to post the same question in 4 different threads for future reference. One is sufficient.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

Txchick said:


> P
> 
> did you have police come out file report? I agree other cars fault file on their insurance.


I didn't call the police cuz i thought police would do nothing?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Police write an accident report, makes it a lot easier to prove who was at fault.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Because you were stopped with hazards on. Pretty difficult for you to be at fault. Only way you may run into trouble is if were stopped smack in the middle of a driving lane...but even then, hazards on. Nonetheless, report the incident to Uber in case.
> 
> Also, no need to post the same question in 4 different threads for future reference. One is sufficient.


Sorry because im very stress now, just wanna have answer asap. I was at the first lane which next to the stores.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Police write an accident report, makes it a lot easier to prove who was at fault.


Dame it i didnot do that


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Don tran said:


> How do you know that??? Do you have any proves??? I just wanna make sure. Sorry about asking u those question


Why would you expect me to have proof? I can only go on what you've shared. Seems pretty obvious unless you're lying about it.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Why would you expect me to have proof? I can only go on what you've shared. Seems pretty obvious unless you're lying about it.


I said im sorry. Im not lying but i have a friend who working for insurance company, she said im wrong anyway if i open the door


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Man o man, this is what always worries me... getting in an accident. If I were you, I would take pics of the damage & report it to Uber & see what they say. Re: insurance, I heard if your insurance knows you are driving for Uber, they will most likely drop you. Please keep us informed and let us know what Uber says.

ps: I think Txchick is right. You should've filed & kept a police report as proof. You'll need it to bring your case to Uber or your insurance company, or a judge if you have to go to court.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Man you guys eat this troll bait b right up....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Simon said:


> Man you guys eat this troll bait b right up....


Yep. I bit. Oops.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Man o man, this is what always worries me... getting in an accident. If I were you, I would take pics of the damage & report it to Uber & see what they say. Re: insurance, I heard if your insurance knows you are driving for Uber, they will most likely drop you. Please keep us informed and let us know what Uber says.


I took the pics as usual. I report to the uber and they need me to take a pics of damage, id number and report what happened. I will follow up this thread and tell u guys what going on for u to avoid or face with this shjt


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

I didn't troll u guys. This is a pic of another car. I didn't take the pics for my car yet. I will tmr. Her car is crash over the wheel


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Police write an accident report, makes it a lot easier to prove who was at fault.


Yes it does!


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Don tran said:


> Hi! Can u give me some suggestions or recommendation of what to do in my case. I parked the car and turn on the emergency lights. Then the pax crossed the street and opened the door. Unfortunately, another from behind me (she was at the same lane with me) want to drive around. The pax is still not get in the car completely yet, she was going to sit and closed the door. Then this car drove around and hit my door car when the pax going to close the door. Who will responsible for this case? What and How could I do?


Sounds like your door was already open and the other driver could have hit your pax if he/she didn't get in your car fast enough. Your insurance friend may believe that your pax open the door to on coming traffic and that will be your responsiblity if that's the case. But if your door was already open and your pax had just gotten in and was about to close your door when the other driver hit it. Then it "could" again "could" be the other drivers fault but you may need the pax statement. Either way you should you need to let Uber and or your insurance know, the other driver may be trying to file a claim on your insurance anyways. Just make your statement and let the insurance companies iron it our. Btw sorry to hear about your accident, Good luck!

Don't take anything posted by anyone here as legal advice. It's not place for that. Again Good luck!


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> Sounds like your door was already open and the other driver could have hit your pax if he/she didn't get in your car fast enough. Your insurance friend may believe that your pax open the door to on coming traffic and that will be your responsiblity if that's the case. But if your door was already open and your pax had just gotten in and was about to close your door when the other driver hit it. Then it "could" again "could" be the other drivers fault but you may need the pax statement. Either way you should you need to let Uber and or your insurance know, the other driver may be trying to file a claim on your insurance anyways. Just make your statement and let the insurance companies iron it our. Btw sorry to hear about your accident, Good luck!
> 
> Don't take anything posted by anyone here as legal advice. It's not place for that. Again Good luck!


Thank for thoughtful comment. I will report to my insurance company tmr. Btw, my friend just told me taht it is definitely my fault if i opened the door to get out. And she has no idea for my case.


----------



## jamesjj (Jan 14, 2015)

It depends where you park your car, if it is a busy intersection it might be your fault even if you turn on the emergency lights


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

jamesjj said:


> It depends where you park your car, if it is a busy intersection it might be your fault even if you turn on the emergency lights


I didnt park at the intersection, just along the road. This is a busy road. I should worry about it


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Man you guys eat this troll bait b right up....


So a guy venting about his car door being by hit another car is considered a troll. Unless you were at the scene, there is no way you can know if he was lying or not.


----------



## Gee man (Feb 13, 2015)

Does your ins company know u were driving for uber ? Did u tell them? This is a safety hazard when dropping off people. Problem is if u were a limo or can probably never happen cause of the nature of the situation. But as a regular car They probably thought u were not dropping off someone


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

Gee man said:


> Does your ins company know u were driving for uber ? Did u tell them? This is a safety hazard when dropping off people. Problem is if u were a limo or can probably never happen cause of the nature of the situation. But as a regular car They probably thought u were not dropping off someone


I didn't drop off someone. I was picking up the pax. She opened the door completely, then she was going to close the door. At the time she was closing the door, another dove around and hit the door


----------



## jamesjj (Jan 14, 2015)

Don tran said:


> I didnt park at the intersection, just along the road. This is a busy road. I should worry about it


The same situation happened to my friend doing Uber. He called the police and told his insurance company about the situation. Police gave him a ticket because he parked on a busy street and his insurance denied the coverage. Uber made his life miserable


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Police write an accident report, makes it a lot easier to prove who was at fault.


Police in Australia no longer attend car accidents where no one is hurt, no car towed away and each driver produces licences and there is no suggestion of alcohol or drugs used by the drivers.

Police were being used by insurance companies as unpaid admin staff. After minor accidents both drivers have 48 hours to report the accident at a Police station with the Police leaving the Insurance companies to deal with the problem of working out who is at fault.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Don tran said:


> I didn't troll u guys. This is a pic of another car. I didn't take the pics for my car yet. I will tmr. Her car is crash over the wheel


^^^
I hate things like this. 
By the looks of that rust bucket that hit you, it's not the first time that the driver has had altercations with passing by objects that were closer than she thought. 
Was the pax already in the car and had just left the door open while getting situated and "comfy"? 
If the door was already open when the other car pulled out to pass by, I'd say that the driver is at fault, but not knowing the laws in your locale, who knows? 
I don't think that the OP was trolling. It's just one of those things that happen.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I hate things like this.
> By the looks of that rust bucket that hit you, it's not the first time that the driver has had altercations with passing by objects that were closer than she thought.
> Was the pax already in the car and had just left the door open while getting situated and "comfy"?
> ...


She was one foot in and one foot out.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Don tran said:


> She was one foot in and one foot out.


^^^
Yeah, sounds like the car in back pulled out after your back door was already open. 
Sounds like you were at a shopping center or in front of stores off the actual street and on shopping center property when it happened. 
I think the other driver is at fault. 
Just my 2¢.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Just want to pass a method I use when picking up and dropping off riders if there is no safe place to pull over.

Angle the front of the car towards the sidewalk, say about 30 degrees angle so even when doors are open, the rear bumper will the first point of impact if it happens. Have 4 way flasher on as well


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

jerseymc said:


> Just want to pass a method I use when picking up and dropping off riders if there is no safe place to pull over.
> 
> Angle the front of the car towards the sidewalk, say about 30 degrees angle so even when doors are open, the rear bumper will the first point of impact if it happens. Have 4 way flasher on as well


Thats a good idea bro


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

jerseymc said:


> Just want to pass a method I use when picking up and dropping off riders if there is no safe place to pull over.
> 
> Angle the front of the car towards the sidewalk, say about 30 degrees angle so even when doors are open, the rear bumper will the first point of impact if it happens. Have 4 way flasher on as well


Or never pick them up where you are not supposed to stop and block traffic. Let the ****ers walk to the nearest safe pick up location!
You're avoiding accidents but not the tickets.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Don tran said:


> Thats a good idea bro


POST # 31 /@Don tran: ♤♡♢♧ Two
things to learn here. I'm sorry that
you are "Learning theHard Way."

A) NEVER let PAX enter your car on
the Driver's Side. Lock doors and
make them go around.
B) Check into transferring Insurance
to Plymouth Rock Assurance. HQ
is on Atlantic Avenue. They offer
a Hybrid Policy for #FUBER 
Drivers.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Curbside door only....


----------

